# ISO tips/ideas for cooking sea bass



## danpeikes (Jun 28, 2009)

I bought 2 about 7oz portions of sea bass.  Each about and inch thick.  I have never worked with this fish.  I don't have access to a grill, but I can cook it about any other way.  How do you recomend cooking it and what flavors paly well with it?


----------



## CasperImproved (Jun 29, 2009)

Dan - Here's one of my favorites stolen from a web site and no cite was originally given.

[SIZE=+1]*Baked Sea Bass- Portuguese                  Style*[/SIZE]​ 3 lb sea bass fillet, thick
                1 ts salt
                2 tb flour
                2 medium sliced onions
                1/4 c olive oil
                1/3 c white wine vinegar
                3 cloves garlic, mashed or
                1 minced
                1 ts prepared yellow mustard
                2 tb dried parsley
                1 tb fresh lemon juice
                1/4 c dry white wine
                1/4 ts ground coriander​               Sprinkle fish with salt; lightly dust with flour.                  Arrange fish in shallow 8x12" baking dish. Saute' onions                  in olive oil in skillet until limp, place over fish. Combine wine                  vinegar, garlic, oregano, mustard, parsley, coriander & lemon                  juice; mix well & pour over fish. Pour wine around fish; bake,                  uncovered, in 350 oven for about 45 minutes. Makes 1 serving.

Sea Bass is my favorite fish to make in the oven. This is a nice way to do just that.

Bob


----------



## ChefJune (Jun 29, 2009)

Dan, rule of thumb for cooking fish is that it needs about 10 minutes of cooking time per 1 inch of thickness, however you cook it.

I also love black sea bass, and one way I like to do it is to heat the oven to 375 degrees F. 

Heat an ovenproof saute pan on top the stove until it's very hot. While its heating, prep the fish by coating the flesh side with a thin film of Dijon mustard (or another kind if you prefer). Dip the mustard side into seasoned panko bread crumbs (I like to chop some fresh herbs such as thyme and/or tarragon into the crumbs, along with salt and pepper.)  Film the hot pan with olive oil and place the fillets in the pan, crumb side down.  Turn the heat down to medium, and cook until the pan releases the fish.  Turn the fillets over and add about 1/4 cup white wine or dry white Vermouth to the pan.

Now, place the pan into the heated oven and set your timer for about 6 or 7 minutes.

When it's done, let the fish rest on a plate for about 5 or so minutes before serving. 

Bone appetit (pun intended ).


----------



## Matetsi (Aug 12, 2009)

I cook sea/inland bass, or any white fish in kitchen foil.

One whole bass, cleaned. Leave on head and tail etc. De-scale of course.

Place fish on foil, lightly coat with your favourite cooking oil
Lightly stuff fish with chopped tomato, onion and your favourite herb.
Cover with foil, place in an ovenware dish, cook in a preheated fan assisted cooker at 250, for 10 minutes, then down to 180, for 20 mins. Check fish, make sure it is cooked through. Serve with whatever you usually serve with white fish.

Simple, but excelent. Or just place on a braai, (in foil etc) (BBQ) and cook...;>)

Steve


----------

